
The Case for Digital Public Infrastructure - rendx
https://knightcolumbia.org/content/the-case-for-digital-public-infrastructure
======
throwGuardian
There is a desperate need for a publicly backed, ethical digital
infrastructure hub. Just like NPR,PBS are the alteratives to profit driven
CNN,NBC,Fox... we need an NPR for digital services: alternatives to Gmail,
Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox and maybe even Google search.

If one were to run the above services at cost, and publicly fund the costs,
we'd all be a lot safer

------
adultSwim
The Debian project demonstrates the strength of transparent democratic
infrastructure.

